# What a great 'family' BCA is !!!!!!



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey folks, I just had to say this -
The members of this forum are real super people, and it has been a distinct pleasure meeting a lot of you in the past. In the future I hope to meet many more of you.

You are all very gracious, pleasant, amiable, easy to get along with, with no strife involved or strings attached (like in some forums), - you are hospitable, fun-loving, very interesting personalities, and obviously very fine people.

I belong to several other aquarist forums, but even though this one has far fewer members than most, many not active, you are close to home, fun to hear from, and always feel like good friends, or family.

Gosh, when I think of all the people I have actually met in person through this forum, like April, Shelley, Gary, Francis, Dave, Gordon, Tom, Kym, Billie,...... and quite a few others, (don't want to leave anybody out damn it, but for the sake of brevity, I'll stop now.), I realize what a great group of people you are, and just wanted to say so.

Don't want to come across as too 'mushy', but I have no doubt that the type of people you are is what, in my mind anyway, makes this forum so special.

As I said before, I just HAD to express that !


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

DiscusPaul,

Well said through and through! I left a post myself last week describing the same as you and feel privledged to be part of this great community.This hasnt been found in other sites i frequented,and trully think we have something really good here.Its a tough,ugly,and harsh world out there(dont want to sound negative) but coming here to the site,or meeting the other members makes it all vanish away,along with other positive stuff we experience as individuals day in,day out! Havent personally met everyone from here,but hopefully look forward to it in 2012! Oh forgot to add, enjoy your discus knowledge as well


Luke


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. I work for free many hours a day just like many other admins, moderators and members, just to share my passion of this community, just because of its compassionate nature.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I truly believe their is something altruistic about many people in this hobby. Can't quite put my finger on it but I believe many in the hobby are compasionate, understand the importance of life in all it's forms so understand the need/importance of cooperation, social behavior and value it! I'm on the Island and sometimes feel seperate from the group as I don't see much action from here but hope to meet some of you and the sponsors over the coming years.

Love them cichlids - John


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

we love you too discuspaul! we love you too 

lol


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I echo your thanks and kind words. I've met some absolutely wonderful, caring people here at BCA. I didn't expect to meet anyone in person when I first joined, but it turned out that this forum has not only been a source of information, but of friends.

Thank you and happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Feel like a big group hug and kiss some cheeks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lmao Gordon!







I can't agree more with everything said ....great forum with great people! Glad to be apart of this awesome family!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Lmao Gordon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the group hug emoticon.:bigsmile:

It's great to see how the BCA family is becoming like a family. I know I have met and dealt with hundreds of great individuals on this board so I share the sentiments of the sentimental OP

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Off topic. This sentimental stuff is giving me the shiver 



Diztrbd1 said:


> Lmao


Let this old man guess: Laugh My A-- Off ?

:lol: For the longest time I thought PITA is a type of bread


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> let this old man guess: Laugh my a-- off ?


"bingo"!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have a very Blessed Christmas everyone!

See your around the mistletoes or the LFS


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

**note to self** avoid mistletoes, especially at the LFS

lol Merry Xmas to you as well Gordon and for the record I thought PITA was a type of bread as well lmao


----------

